# Puppy shedding?



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've noticed the last few weeks that Lucy has been shedding a lot! Her black hair is all over my white pillow that she napped on earlier and all over the sheets! Is it normal for a havanese to shed, especially at 13/14 weeks old? I'm concerned. I've attached a picture that you can see the hair.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry. I would say if she started getting bald spots then worry. Havanese have so much hair a few lost here and there won't matter. :ranger: Maddie lost a bunch of hair at that age I never really knew why. I had my suspicions that it was chemical from mite medication and flea meds. She also itched a lot. Her coat came back nice.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

If the coat itself isn't thinning out, I wouldn't be too concerned about it, however, in areas where she doesn't normally sleep on or outside of brushing, hair should not be just falling out. If you do a slight tug on her hair and it comes out, that is not normal. You shouldn't be noticing a lot of shed hair from such a small puppy, but it could also be that she is black and that pops out against a white pillowcase.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

She has a lot of hair so I haven't noticed any balding or hair thinning. I just didn't think that havanese should be shedding besides when they are blowing coat. I just gave her a bath, blowdry, and a good brushing to see if that helps. Now, when I do a slight tug at a bunch of hair, about up to 2 hairs come out. Other times none come out. Normal? I need to stop being a nervous mommy.

I just had to add a picture of my gorgeous pup after a nice brushing


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that is fine. They say havanese don't shed but from the hair I clean of my hardwood floors I beg to differ. The hair follicle probably loosens when combing and those are the loose hairs that didn't come out on the comb.I'm just guessing Human hair doesn't shed but are hair comes out all the time. Havanese have hair not fur sorta like us. You can even use human hair products on them and its fine. I have found that a good human conditioner for $5 is a good as a dog conditioner at $18. Then again I don't spend much for my own hair products. Don't worry your baby is fine. If it gets worse you can get an appointment with a dermatologist it costs about $100 for a visit. I never went and Maddie is fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucy419 said:


> She has a lot of hair so I haven't noticed any balding or hair thinning. I just didn't think that havanese should be shedding besides when they are blowing coat. I just gave her a bath, blowdry, and a good brushing to see if that helps. Now, when I do a slight tug at a bunch of hair, about up to 2 hairs come out. Other times none come out. Normal? I need to stop being a nervous mommy.
> 
> I just had to add a picture of my gorgeous pup after a nice brushing


They don't "shed" in the typical dog pattern of replacing their entire coat twice a year, (otherwise their hair couldn't grow so long!) But just like humans, a few hairs fall out all the time. You tend to find these on the comb and brush, where they sleep and in the drain after a bath. (again, just like us humans)

That said, Suzi's aren't the only Havs I've heard of that seem to lose more hair, more often. The amount does seem to vary. I'm not sure whether this has something to do with the bloodlines or the individual dogs. It would be interesting to hear from people with related dogs whether particular groups sheds more or less.

With Kodi, I do see hair on his crate pads when I wash them, and a small amount of hair comes out when I comb him out daily. But I don't find hair on the furniture or carpets. (he doesn't sleep with us at night, so I don't find any on the sheets for that reason! )


----------



## MonkeyLove (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info here guys. My Monkey has been in a puppy cut for the past couple months, and he is loosing just a bit of fur (exactly as described to the original poster). He does have some skin allergies and i'm attributing the minimal fur loss to that.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

MonkeyLove said:


> Thanks for all the info here guys. My Monkey has been in a puppy cut for the past couple months, and he is loosing just a bit of fur (exactly as described to the original poster). He does have some skin allergies and i'm attributing the minimal fur loss to that.


As shedding or loosing hair to give way for new hair is normal, allergy is one thing to look out. Here we use slicker brush that works on almost all dog hair plus it greatly help on removing fleas and parasites, see here: http://www.petstreetmall.com/Dog-Slicker-Brushes/537.html

Its a good solution first for removing fleas and ticks instead of using the flea and tick meds immediately, especially for young age.


----------

